# eagle type?



## writeshiek33 (Jun 29, 2012)

trying to remember the type of eagle that was used for symbolism in ancient rome as i am doing simalr thing


----------



## Agran Velion (Jun 29, 2012)

Golden Eage, and the standard itself was called an Aquila.


----------

